# The master of simple.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And if it's any simpler than this, feel free to let me know. And a Goodwill egg beater chucked up in a battery drill gets da job done jest fine. I like to put a layer of Cool Whip with more pineapple on top when I take it outta the fridge/freezer.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/easy_pineapple_cheesecake.htm


----------

